# Z3 compact beim Update auf Android 6 ausgegangen



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,

habe heute mein Sony Z3 compact auf Android 6 updaten wollen, die Sony Software hat mir dazu eine Einladung geschickt.
Alles original also, nix mit root oder Flash Software, das nur zur Info.

Dummerweise ist es mittem im Update aus gegangen, wohl weil der Akku zu schwach war.

Jetzt geht es nicht mehr an...am Ladegerät angesteckt leuchtet die rote Diode nur vor sich hin, genauer gesagt flimmer diese ein bisschen, ist kein durchgehendes Leuchten. Das Gerät hängt jetzt ca. eine Stunde am Ladegerät, die LED flimmert immer noch ROT... Am Anfang des ladens hat es rot geblinkt, also in langen Abständen geblinkt, rot...aus...rot...aus...rot...aus... so weiter...

Jo, was kann ich tun?

Power + Volume Up? hab ich schon
Knopf neben SIM? hab ich schon


was kann man noch tun? eventuell kann jemand sagen was es mit dem roten LED auf sich hat?


grüße,

der Dübel


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Mit dem PC Companion Tool müsstest du das Handy zurücksetzen können. Falls das nicht geht, musst du dir das Flashtool runterladen und manuell eine FW-Version auf dein Z3 Compact flashen.


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

lade gerade den companion, fürchte aber, das handy wird nicht erkannt am PC...ich teste es aus...moment

EDIT: Nope, companion erkennt das Telefon nicht...dann kann ich mir wahrscheinlich auch das runterladen vom Flashtool sparen wa?


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Hast du die Treiber auch runtergeladen? Bei mir gab es mit dem PC Companion auch Schwierigkeiten, aber mit dem Flashtool ging dann alles wieder.


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

Treiber?
nur den companion...
warte gerade auf den free download von flashtool, mal sehen...
aber, das gerät wird nicht erkannt, es zeigt keinerlei reaktion wenn ich es am PC anstecke...die LED glimmt weiterhin rot vor sich hin...


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Lad dir mal das Flashtool, dann gucken wir weiter.  Ich brauchte später die Treiber, aber vielleicht klappt es auch so.


[FTF] Stock Firmwares + Concept (27/04… | Sony Xperia Z3 Compact


Halte dich an die Anleitung unter "How to flash", dann sollte alles wieder funktionieren. Deine Daten hattest du hoffentlich gesichert?


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

nope, keine datensicherung gemacht...einfach auf update und ab... bisher hat es nie schwierigkeiten gemacht beim updaten...

aber nochmal, das handy wird nicht erkannt...es zeigt keinerlei reaktion bei anstecken und der PC sagt "ein USB Gerät funktioniert nicht ordentlich"...


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Ob man die Daten retten kann, weiß ich leider nicht. 
Das mit dem nicht erkannten Handy ist kein Problem. Bei mir war es ähnlich und das Flashtool hat trotzdem alles ordnungsgemäß erkannt und neu installiert. Evtl. brauchst du dann die Treiber, aber die sind mit dabei im Programmordner.


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

kein neues handy kaufen ist auch schon eine sache...! 
leider ist der download begrenzt, ich sitze also hier mit meiner 100 Mbit Leitung und schaue bei grandiosen 50 Kbyte zu... *grummel*


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Mein Handy hing beim Booten, das fand ich auch nicht so lustig.  Das Flashtool erkennt das Gerät aber und erklärt einem genau, was man machen muss. Wenn du in den Flashmode vom Handy gebootet bist, müsste er das Gerät (mit den passenden Treibern?) erkennen und dann kannst du eine neue Firmware flashen.
Fang schon mal mit dem FW-Download an.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2016)

Es gibt bei pccompanion auch eine reperaturoption wo man startet nicht mehr auswählen kann. Du musst dann eh im Flashmode koppeln das heist z3c aus und glaub die leiser taste gedrückt halten und dann dabei den usb anschließen dann startet er im flashmode und wird vom pc erkannt. Damit er aber die treiber richtig installiert musst du die treibersignatur von Windows abschalten. Kannst googlen gibts genug Anleitungen für.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Handy erkannt...

Ich schreib es gerne noch einmal, das Telefon, oder besser die Status LED glimmt rot vor sich hin, ein bisschen im Rhytmus wie Strom...anfangs hat sie geblinkt, dann aber nur noch so ein glimmen...wird mehr wird weniger...


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Lass das Handy am PC angeschlossen und starte mal im Flashmode. Dann müsste da im Programmfenster vom Flashtool sowas wie "Device in flash mode" oder so stehen.


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

ich kann das handy nicht im flashmode starten...es nimmt keine eingaben an...nichts...es flimmert rot vor sich hin

ich stecke es an, rotes flimmern der led
ich stecke es ab, kein flimmern mehr
keine eingaben erkannt...power + volume up? passiert nix

windows sagt: USB Gerät nicht erkannt...


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2016)

Abklemmen. Ausschalten falls es das nicht ist. Dann Lautstärketaste Laut drücken und halten und dabei usb anschließen. 
 Dann sollte es gefunden werden. 
Wenns es dann nicht im Flashmod sondern Fastbootmode gefunden wird oder garnicht dann nochmal machen aber mit Lautstärke Taste leiser halten und dabei usb anschließen. 
Dafür muss das Z3c aber immer wirklich aus sein.
Wenn er beides nicht findet wirds sehr schwer dann hilft nur einschicken und schauen was Sony sagt.


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Dübel schrieb:


> ich kann das handy nicht im flashmode starten...es nimmt keine eingaben an...nichts...es flimmert rot vor sich hin
> 
> ich stecke es an, rotes flimmern der led
> ich stecke es ab, kein flimmern mehr
> ...


Installier mal die Treiber. Unter C:\Flashtool\drivers ist die Setupdatei. Dort die Flashmode drivers und die spezifische Treiber für das Z3 Compact installieren. Danach in den Flashmode booten, indem du die "Volume down"-Taste gedrückt hältst und dann das Handy per USB-Kabel anschließen! Im Flashtool steht dann  "INFO  - Device connected in flash mode".


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

nix

hab die treiber installiert wie gesagt und beide tasten ausprobiert, mit dem companion und dem flashtool... nix gefunden in beiden programmen und windows sagt jedes mal "gerät nicht erkannt"

das Z1 meiner Freundin wird einwandfrei erkannt, das Programm funktioniert also und ich kann euren Erläuterungen folgen 
Mein Z3C befindet sich wahrscheinlich in einem Status "ohne Betriebssystem" weil es wohl während eines Updates auf MM ausgegangen ist, so zumindest meine Vermutung. Da kann ich dann auch keine Soft Keys oder Hard Keys drücken, weil kein OS im Hintergrund ist das irgendwas erkennen würde. Wie gesagt, das Z1 schließe ich an, sofort steht im Flashtool "connected in flash mode"

*grummel*

wie kann ich die Daten aus meinem Telefon retten? natürlich alles im internen Speicher abgelegt...


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Anderen USB-Port schon ausprobiert? Oder vielleicht mal alles neustarten. Ich hatte auch anfangs  Probleme beim Erkennen des Handys, aber mit einem anderen USB-Port ging es dann.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass dein Handy nicht defekt ist, sondern es nur an einer Kleinigkeit liegt.

Wenn es rot flimmert, musst du es erstmal komplett ausmachen. Das geht, in dem du diesen "Knopf" neben der SIM-Karte (oder war es die SD-Karte?) drückst. Mit einer Nadel müsste das gehen.


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

das rote flimmern ist nur wenn ein USB Kabel angeschlossen ist und bleibt wenn ich den Knopf neben der SIM Karte eindrücke ebenfalls bestehen...


EDIT:
Flimmern der LED - YouTube


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Tut mir leid, aber dann bin ich wohl auch überfragt.  Ich weiß, dass das Flashtool und die Treiber ein wenig zickig sind, aber bei mir lief es nach einigen Versuchen auch irgendwann mal.
Ich hoffe mal, irgendjemand kann dir weiterhelfen und du kriegst das Handy repariert!


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

eventuell hilft dir das Video weiter?
Flimmern der LED - YouTube


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

doppelpost


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube (!), dass meine LED auch rot geleuchtet bzw. geflimmert hat, aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Bei mir lief der Flashvorgang über das Flashtool schief (ist plötzlich mittendrin abgebrochen) und dann konnte mein Handy auch nicht mehr booten.  Der flash mode funktionierte bei mir aber dennoch, nur wollte das Flashtool immer noch nicht.  Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich dann alles irgendwann an einem ganz anderen USB-Port (hinten am Mainboard am besten) angeschlossen habe und dann lief es.  Das ganze Rumprobieren, Treiber installieren, rebooten etc. hat mich aber auch ein paar Stunden Zeit gekostet.


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

und du hast ein paar stunden immer wieder das gleiche gemacht? abstecken....volume down...anstecken...warten...nächster usb port...?!

Ich habe jetzt mal alle meine Ports durch probiert, am Hub, am Monitor, alle direkt am Mainboard, am PCIe Slot... was ich halt so habe an USB3 und keine Chance, nirgendswo eine andere Meldung, nie wird es erkannt.

Vor allem, wenn ich das Z1 von meiner Liebe anstecke, dauert es keine 4 sekunden bis es erkannt ist...sofort und gleich


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Dübel schrieb:


> und du hast ein paar stunden immer wieder das gleiche gemacht? abstecken....volume down...anstecken...warten...nächster usb port...?!


Das hat mich sicherlich min. eine Stunde Zeit gekostet.  Dazu noch nach Lösungen suchen, andere Firmware downloaden etc. Insgesamt war ich damit den halben Tag beschäftigt.


----------



## Dübel (9. Mai 2016)

ich gehe morgen zu unserem Handy Menschen, schließlich ist das ja ein Business Handy...also als geschäftskunde gekauft, und lasse mich mal über die Möglichkeiten aufklären...(hole mir ein neues Handy und lasse mein altes derweil dort *g*)

echt ärgerlich, vor allem weil ich es hätte wissen können, mit so wenig Akku macht man kein Update...


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2016)

Ok wenn er das Z1 erkennt und bei dir nix wirds schwer. Würds einschicken und schauen was passiert.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerLachs (9. Mai 2016)

Dübel schrieb:


> ich gehe morgen zu unserem Handy Menschen, schließlich ist das ja ein Business Handy...also als geschäftskunde gekauft, und lasse mich mal über die Möglichkeiten aufklären...(hole mir ein neues Handy und lasse mein altes derweil dort *g*)
> 
> echt ärgerlich, vor allem weil ich es hätte wissen können, mit so wenig Akku macht man kein Update...


Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Maqama (10. Mai 2016)

Dübel schrieb:


> ich gehe morgen zu unserem Handy Menschen, schließlich ist das ja ein Business Handy...also als geschäftskunde gekauft, und lasse mich mal über die Möglichkeiten aufklären...(hole mir ein neues Handy und lasse mein altes derweil dort *g*)
> 
> echt ärgerlich, vor allem weil ich es hätte wissen können, mit so wenig Akku macht man kein Update...



Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Sony ist, aber große Updates lassen sich eig. nur mit mind. 50% Akku starten.
So ist es zumindestens bei LG, ich würde eig. mal davon ausgehen, dass das bei allen Android Devices so ist.


----------



## drebbin (10. Mai 2016)

Also immerhin gelernt das update nur mit vollem Akku oder besser am Strom direkt 

Bekommst du das Handy per adk tool eigentlich erkannt? Also mit "adb devices" ?
Falls ja könntest du ja vlt ja noch einen blinden sidebar flash probieren.
Ich kenne das allerdings nur von nexus, bei Sony bin ich da unbelesen...


----------



## Dübel (10. Mai 2016)

war heute beim Händler, der hat das "Papier" aus dem Handy gezogen wo die Seriennummer drauf steht und festgestellt das es dort sehr viel Wasser hat.
Das Update war also nur bedingt der Auslöser für den Zusammenbruch...Handy ist innendrin nass...
Wir schicken es aber nicht ein, da ich sowieso ende Mai ein neues dank Vertrag bekomme.

ich suche jetzt mal nach adk tool im netz und schau mal was das ist


----------



## drebbin (10. Mai 2016)

Nass?? Erkläre mal bitte wie das geht ohne das du davon was mitbekommen konntest


----------



## Dübel (10. Mai 2016)

naja, hin und wieder habe ich das handy schon mal unter fließendem wasser gereinigt...ohne seife wohlgemerkt...einfach mal abgespült...
das könnte ein grund sein warum es innen drin nass ist


----------



## drebbin (10. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maqama (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte mein Smartphone vermutlich auch nicht beabsichtigt mit Wasser in Berührung gebracht.
Aber laut dem Hersteller soll das ja kein Problem sein, es wird sogar explicit mit dem abspülen unter dem Wasserhahn beworben:

Die besten wasserdichten Smartphones und Tablets - Sony Xperia (Deutschland)


----------



## blautemple (12. Mai 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja das Z3 Compact wird ja explizit als wasserfest beworben. Da sollte es sowas schon ohne Probleme verkraften.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. Mai 2016)

"Wird als xyz beworben" und "ist in der Praxis" sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> "Wird als xyz beworben" und "ist in der Praxis" sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche Dinge.


Trotzdem ist man mit solchen Werbeversprechen vorsichtig, sonst hat man schnell Klagen am Hals. 

Die kleine Dichtungsringe auf den Abdeckkappen sind noch alle drauf?


----------



## Dübel (12. Mai 2016)

jepp, sind noch alle drauf...
wahrscheinlich hab ich irgendwann mal seife verwendet...das löst ja die oberflächenspannung von wasser und lässt es in die kleinen ritzen des telefons eindringen...


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht auch nicht gabz verschlossen.


----------



## Dübel (17. Mai 2016)

Ein kleines UPDATE zur Situation, es tut sich nämlich wieder was...

Stecke ich das Handy in die Ladeschale (laden über die beiden PINS auf der Seite des Telefons) kommt die Anzeige wieder in fahrt und zeigt das Symbol für Akkuladung, jedoch immer nur ein paar Sekunden...dann gehts wieder aus...
Dazu habe ich ein Video mit meinem neuen Z5C erstellt, das macht es etwas anschaulicher...

was könnte das sein?
Doch noch ne Chance aufs flashen des Handys? Würd es gerne meiner Lebensgefährtin schenken 

Hier das Video:
Reaktion beim laden - YouTube


----------



## DerLachs (18. Mai 2016)

Ich selber habe leider keine Idee mehr, aber vielleicht solltest du mal bei http://forum.xda-developers.com/ im entsprechenden Unterforum für das Z3 Compact nach Hilfe suchen. Die kennen sich sehr gut mit der Materie aus und können dir evtl. weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dübel (20. Mai 2016)

ja, das is ne idee... ich melde mich dort mal an und verfasse ein posting...
leider darf ich erst nach zehn postings einen link zu meinem youtube video einstellen, sicherheit und so...

dann muss ich halt 10 mal irgendwo was hin spammen...mäh...


----------



## DerLachs (20. Mai 2016)

Du kannst ja mal Bescheid geben, ob man dir dort weiterhelfen konnte. Mich würde es nämlich interessieren, ob man das Problem beheben kann.


----------

